

Ask HN: What are the most exciting, yet practical, areas of CS to get into? - rayalez

Hi! What do you think will be the most exciting, and the most high-leverage areas of CS to be in, in the next 5-10 years?
======
MichaelCrawford
Pornography.

But seriously...

Do you want to do research, say by getting a PhD and a University post, or
work in industry?

It's actually quite uncommon for computer science to be used on the job in the
computer industry.

You might be surprised at that, but consider what you would do if you wanted
to sort a buffer full of integers, or the names of your users. You'd call the
qsort() standard library from C, in C++ you'd put the items into an STL
container than use the sort template, or it you used the list template you'd
use list's sort member function.

The actual computer science here was done in the early 1960s by Hoare, who
invented quicksort. All commercial coders ever do is look in their manuals, or
maybe a web search.

This is not to say that CS research is not done in industry, but it is not
commonly done.

Consider game physics. That was a solved problem three hundred years ago.

------
dont_be_mean
Irrespective of specific CS areas people will list here, a more important
question might be: why do you ask?

And why are you after _leverage_? Is it because you want to make a lot of
money? That's not the only factor to consider.

Individual inclinations tend to be strong enough to pull you to specific
directions. Which areas will be exciting? The ones that excite _you_! Be as
proactive about finding what excites you as you are about worrying about the
next 5-10 years.

------
MalcolmDiggs
If you want leverage (over the long term) I would try to focus on the areas
that a 'coding bootcamp' could never cover in any significant breadth. A few
that come to mind are: database administration, devops, and InfoSec.

That being said: the best leverage, no matter what your chosen path, is to be
GREAT at what you do.

------
jtfairbank
NLP is definitely growing, and starting to transition from academic-orient to
core business applications.

------
haidrali
i think Information Retrieval

